# Gunther (my Yellow Lab) at doggie daycare



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

I've started sending Gunther to doggie daycare at Marty's Canine Club (located only 5 miles from my house) every Thursday for the day.

There are photos of Gunther on the daycare's website. Here is the link to the daycare page, and you can also see photos of Gunther on the Playgroup page as well. He's the only yellow Lab there, so easy to spot!

Services


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just went to their site and WOW!! They have a great play area. I wish I had daycare like that here, then I would take my dog. I love it when they have access to outdoors with grass and dirt and things like that. The daycare I used to work at was only indoors and only had CEMENT!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The dogs all look so happy there! How nice for the dogs to get together and play there! Your a good doggy mommy! Looks like all the pups are just having a greta time! KUDOS to you for finding such a great place!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you! We've tried a few other places but this is the one both Gunther and I love, and it just happens to be the one closest to home! I couldn't be happier. Knowing how happy Gunther is at daycare makes me happy.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute. I love happy puppers!
Doggy daycares are great once you find a good one. 
I have worked at a few, interviewed at a ton. I have never even seen an indoor only, all cement one. Yikes.  Maybe understandable somewhere it's freeeezing year round... south pole, maybe??? lol.


----------

